
MSNBC Does Not Merely Permit Fabrications Against Democratic Party Critics - kushti
https://theintercept.com/2018/07/08/msnbc-does-not-merely-permit-fabrications-against-democratic-party-critics-it-encourages-and-rewards-them/
======
prolikewh0a
It should be very obvious to everyone that MSNBC, at least on TV, isn't a news
outlet, but a Corporate & Democratic Party propaganda machine. It's no better
than Fox News on TV, it's just talks from a viewpoint of the American "Left".

YMMV with their respective news websites as they likely have more journalistic
integrity.

